# Is An Exhaust Fan a Requirement in a Portable HVLP Booth with Water Finishes?



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

Will be starting into spraying with an HVLP unit I recently purchased. In reviewing articles and videos on HVLP, the portable spray booth designs (usually big pieces of cardboard with duct tape) all had a cheap window box fan at the rear of the booth, covered with an inexpensive fiberglass furnace filter.
Here's my issue-do I need the fan? I'll be spraying only water based finishes and using a respirator with organic filters. I've rigged up a knock down setup of heavy shower curtains on wood closet rods to cover 3 sides of the spraying area. I'll be using a heavy canvas drop cloth on the floor to keep finishes off the tile. 
I can't use a fan in my small basement shop without risking having any overspray it draws out end up on my stationary tools. Was told by the manufacturer of the HVLP unit (Apollo), that overspray with this turbine unit is minimal and shouldn't be an issue like it is with a high pressure gun.
Am I OK without the fan, or do I need to wait until summer to use the HVLP with a fan-based spray booth in my garage.
It's cold and snowy here in Chicago, and will be until April!
Thanks for the help.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

From what I've read (not actually used one myself) the overspray is less of a problem, not sure why though. I think Marc Spagnolo wrote about his HVLP a while ago, and I have read elsewhere where people describe much like what you plan on using for containing the overspray.


----------

